

VIDEO: Reconstructing 3D Scenes from a Camera [wait for the green car] - redjamjar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CZiSK7OMANw#

======
w_t_payne
Old news, but still, very cool technology. If I had the money, I would want to
do a PhD on how this technology could be used to start actually
_understanding_ the scene - I.e. try to segment out items in the scene,
estimate physical properties, then use physics models to try to explore
affordances, etc... The goal being to go from a series of images of a scene to
a set of annotated objects that could be used by a planning system. No so much
"What can I see here" as "What can I do with what I see in front of me". An
artificial MacGyver of a sort.

